# Internetverbindungsfreigabe



## Ruediger (17. Juni 2002)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich habe ein Netzwerk mit insgesamt 5 angeschlossenen Rechnern. Der Server läuft unter Win2000 prof. alle anderen Rechner bis auf einen (Winnt4) ebenfalls.

Auf dem Server habe ich eine Internetverbindungsfreigabe eingerichtet, die auch bestens funktioniert. Jedoch kann ich einige Seiten von den anderen Rechnern aus nicht laden zb hamburg.de oder ähnliches. Das funktioniert aber vom Server aus. Wenn ich zum Beispiel einen anderen Rechner als Server deklariere kann ich von dort aus die Seiten ansehen, nur von den Clients nicht :-(

T-DSL Flat, Internet Explorer 5 bzw. 6

Danke im Voraus!

Ruediger


----------



## port29 (20. Juni 2002)

Ich als Linux User kann dir nicht genau sagen, was da jetzt genau nicht geht, aber man mann das versuchen nachzuvollziehen. Als erstes stellt sich die Frage, was eigentlich die Verbindungsfreigabe ist. Soweit ich weiß macht das Windows mit Hilfe eines DHCP Servers. Wenn das so ist, dann ist das IMHO schonmal etwas schlecht. Ich bin eigentlich für die almodische aber immernoch vernünftigere Methode der manuellen IP vergabe. Dann würde ich auf dem Server einen Router einrichten. Unter linux währe das jetzt eine einzige zeile, unter Windows gleich ein Programm.

http://www.kerio.com/us/kerio.html

Schau dir das Ding mal an. Das ist besser als die Verbindungsfreigabe.

Es gibt aber noch eine andere Möglichkeit wieso das so sein kann, bevor ich mir da ganz sicher werde musst du aber noch eine andere Sache "nachschlagen"

Führe mal bitte 

```
tracert hamburg.de
```
aus. Da man unter Windows schlecht was kopieren kann:

```
tracert hamburg.de > ausgabe.txt
```


Ich hab bei mir ein Symptom dass ich die letzten abschnitte nicht anpingen kann. Hier ist die Ausgabe von meinem Rechner. Bei dir könnte es wegen windows etwas anders aussehen

traceroute to hamburg.de (62.181.130.64), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  217.5.116.117 (217.5.116.117)  264 ms  146 ms  61 ms
 2  217.5.116.118 (217.5.116.118)  48 ms  32 ms  35 ms
 3  H-gw13.H.NET.DTAG.DE (212.185.9.67)  94 ms  254 ms  43 ms
 4  00203a-2-1-gw.H.net.DTAG.DE (62.225.88.100)  32 ms  186 ms  139 ms
 5  62.156.138.26 (62.156.138.26)  199 ms  546 ms  180 ms
 6  * * *
 7  * * *
 8  * * *
 9  * * *

So geht das ganze hoch bis 30, er kann die letzten rechner nicht pingen. Im gegensatz dazu einmal das traceroute meines Servers.


```
tracert port29.net
```

traceroute to port29.net (217.160.92.82), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  217.5.116.117 (217.5.116.117)  29 ms  28 ms  26 ms
 2  217.5.116.118 (217.5.116.118)  26 ms  27 ms  27 ms
 3  F-gw12.F.net.DTAG.DE (62.154.17.194)  35 ms  37 ms  37 ms
 4  62.156.128.106 (62.156.128.106)  41 ms  40 ms  42 ms
 5  so-1100.gw-backbone-a.ka.schlund.net (212.227.112.85)  40 ms  41 ms  40 ms
 6  195.20.224.29 (195.20.224.29)  39 ms  39 ms  40 ms
 7  gw-prtr-06-a.ka2.schlund.net (212.227.113.72)  41 ms  41 ms  43 ms
 8  port29.net (217.160.92.82)  42 ms  40 ms  42 ms

genau acht abschnitte. Ich kann das nicht so ganz per Ferndiagnose bestimmen, was da jetzt genau los ist, aber ich würde sagen, das liegt am Rechenzentrum oder an dem Server. Es sieht stark danach aus, als ob da ein Routing fehler ist. Der Microsoft Router oder Proxy, oder was das auch immer sein soll kommt damit wahrscheinlich nicht klar und zeigt deswegen, dass der Server nciht gefunden wurde. Aber ich will noch keine Vorzeitigen schlüsse ziehen, kannst du bitte die Ausgabe hier posten, damit ich sehen kann, ob das bei dir auch so ist


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (29. Juni 2002)

> Da man unter Windows schlecht was kopieren kann



hi,

mit der rechten maustaste kannst du im dos fenster den text kopieren


----------



## port29 (29. Juni 2002)

hm..........

scheint ja wirklich zu gehen    

das ist mir jetzt auch neu, da ich normalerweise nicht unter Windows arbeite und besonders nicht im DOS Fenster.

Du kennst nicht dann auch einen Trick unter windows, wie man sich die Schreibarbei ersparen kann? Ich meine jetzt wie unter Linux. Du musst nicht den kompletten Dateinamen eingeben, sondern nur den ersten teil davon, dann drückt man einmal auf tab und schon ist der ganze Dateiname da. Gibts denn sowas auch unter Windows?


----------



## Freaky (29. Juni 2002)

hm...


guck mal welche dienste du für die inetferbindungsfreigabe aktiviert hast !!

|DFÜ Verbindung|>|Eigenschaften|>|Gemeinsame Nutzung|>|Einstellung|>|Dienste|mal html aktivieren

wenn er nicht drin steht neuen dienst hinzufügen 
Name: HTML
Port: 80

dann müßte es gehn...

freaky


----------



## port29 (29. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Freaky _
> *
> |DFÜ Verbindung|>|Eigenschaften|>|Gemeinsame Nutzung|>|Einstellung|>|Dienste|mal html aktivieren
> 
> *



Wenn da HTML nicht aktiviert sein würde, kann könnte er auf _*KEINE*_ Seite zugreifen!!! 

Naja https ausgeschlossen!!!


----------



## Freaky (29. Juni 2002)

bei einer einrichtung über dfü ist standart m#ßig nix aktiviert !!

```
weder pop3 smtp ftp usw..
```


```
{EDIT}
meine damit,
es kann vorkommen das bei manchen clients 
der pop3 service nicht funz dann muß 
bei der dfü-verbindung pop3 aktiviert 
werden das selbe bei smtp usw.{/edit}
```
mfg
freaky


----------



## port29 (29. Juni 2002)

> Auf dem Server habe ich eine Internetverbindungsfreigabe eingerichtet, die auch bestens funktioniert. Jedoch kann ich einige Seiten von den anderen Rechnern aus nicht laden zb hamburg.de oder ähnliches.



Die Freigabe funktioniert doch, das hat Ruediger doch geschrieben!!!!


----------

